
Brookings Stadium Study Draws Criticisms - 6stringmerc
http://www.bondbuyer.com/news/washington-taxation/brookings-stadium-study-draws-criticisms-1113525-1.html
======
6stringmerc
Simply an industry-oriented response to a newsworthy release.

